# New Here!



## Casie (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi everyone! My name is Casie! Just wanted to introduce myself. And I want to thank you ahead of time for any help that you guys give me. I'm trying to become a computer geek. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Punk (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome to this forum!

We have an official welcome thread if you want 

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## adarsh (Sep 16, 2007)

heyy, welcome to CF. hope u enjoy your stay.


----------



## brian (Sep 16, 2007)

whoo what is this? the 4 girl on the site?  congrats. 

edit: also may be nice to look at the forum rules


----------



## Casie (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you! You guys are really sweet!


----------



## apj101 (Sep 16, 2007)

hi Casie, welcome

as already mentioned we have an official welcome thread. I would merge these post for you but I can never rememeber which way to merge them and last time i messed it up. 

But welcome


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome to CF, I'm sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## patrickv (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forums casie, (i like your occupation )


----------



## Punk (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey, in what part of the computer are you interested in?

Security?
Internet?
Building/parts of the computer?
Other?


----------



## The_Beast (Sep 16, 2007)

brianmay27 said:


> whoo what is this? the 4 girl on the site?  congrats.
> 
> edit: also may be nice to look at the forum rules


 
no I think we are up 5 now


----------



## apj101 (Sep 16, 2007)

The_Beast said:


> no I think we are up 5 now



and they are all hot er sorry I mean pretty


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 16, 2007)

> and they are all hot er sorry I mean pretty



Dude...


----------



## Punk (Sep 16, 2007)

apj101 said:


> and they are all hot er sorry I mean pretty



Don't scare them!

Casie, we are NOT animals (although, APJ101's avatar looks like it...). We respect girls and you are more than welcome on this forum.

BTW: is that you on your avatar  (oops might have scared you haha)


----------



## apj101 (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry, missed the obligatory dozen smiley faces ill add them now   [...] 

Dispite my bad humour, all girls, and boys are very very welcome here. The more the better.


----------



## The_Beast (Sep 16, 2007)

apj101 said:


> sorry, missed the obligatory dozen smiley faces ill add them now   [...]
> 
> Dispite my bad humour, all girls, and boys are very very welcome here. The more the better.


 

That is code for: "Dispite my bad humour, we'd like more (hot) chicks to join, who cares about the boys. The more the better and by that I mean (hot) girls"


----------



## apj101 (Sep 16, 2007)

The_Beast said:


> That is code for: "Dispite my bad humour, we'd like more (hot) chicks to join, who cares about the boys. The more the better and by that I mean (hot) girls"



was I hiding my words by making the font colour them white again


----------



## Punk (Sep 16, 2007)

apj101 said:


> was I hiding my words by making the font colour them white again



No dude, we just all speak the same language: Guy's language!


----------



## Casie (Sep 16, 2007)

Honestly I would like to learn everything I can. If I think of something I want to know about I check it out. I can't think of any one aspect Benji. 
Thank you everyone!
Oh yeah btw.....I like my job too!


----------



## Casie (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah that is me!


----------



## Casie (Sep 16, 2007)

apj101 said:


> sorry, missed the obligatory dozen smiley faces ill add them now   [...]
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Oh btw...does anyone have myspace?


----------



## brian (Sep 16, 2007)

yes this is a great place to learn. just read a lot 

also i want to test something test


----------



## Punk (Sep 16, 2007)

Well there are tons of info in this forum, I'm sure you will find any help!


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, There is loads to learn on this forum, it's great, the members are alright too 

I have myspace... 

www.myspace.com/kornowski


----------



## The_Beast (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah

www.myspace.com/fordsuperchief

or click on my name and go to my homepage


----------



## Punk (Sep 16, 2007)

www.myspace.com/soccerbenji


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, but I'm by far the hottest member of CF, so add me 

Only joking... Or am I!?


----------



## brian (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah sure... pukes in toilet.


----------



## Punk (Sep 16, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, but I'm by far the hottest member of CF, so add me
> 
> Only joking... Or am I!?



You forgot to add VIP, Cause I'm the hottest member of CF! (my avatar )


----------



## apj101 (Sep 16, 2007)

if we stratify the membership base enough we can all be the hottest!!! for example Im the hottest Supermod from london


----------



## Punk (Sep 16, 2007)

apj101 said:


> if we stratify the membership base enough we can all be the hottest!!! for example Im the hottest Supermod from london



Well fine, lol then I'm the hottest French member! (I don't think there's any other French members haha)


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 16, 2007)

> yeah sure... pukes in toilet



Hey, You, Watch it 



> You forgot to add VIP, Cause I'm the hottest member of CF!



Yeah, alright, lol.



> if we stratify the membership base enough we can all be the hottest!!! for example Im the hottest Supermod from london



I guess so, so, here's an idea, let's go with my original idea:



> Yeah, but I'm by far the hottest member of CF, so add me





Pluss, APJ, I think you need to get some contacts or something, those yellow eyes don't do you any favours, and the teeth, get some braces or something


----------



## apj101 (Sep 16, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Pluss, APJ, I think you need to get some contacts or something, those yellow eyes don't do you any favours



all the better to see you with my dear



> and the teeth, get some braces or something


all the better to eat you with grrrrrr


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 16, 2007)

Ahhh, you animals, you're all the same


----------



## tdeath101 (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to CF casie hope your here to stayyy


----------



## skidude (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd bet $100 if this thread was started by a guy it wouldn't last past the first page. It's funny to see the reaction of people when a girl joins up.


----------



## tdeath101 (Sep 16, 2007)

OMG lol haha i swear to you that i was thinking the same exact thing lol, hed probably even get flamed =P


----------



## brian (Sep 16, 2007)

rofl yeah i totally agree. guys . yeah if a guy posted there would be 5 or so responses... from the girls


----------



## tdeath101 (Sep 16, 2007)

hahaha well there are variables and one of them would be:

IF they were on =P


----------



## skidude (Sep 17, 2007)

I've seen it on other websites also, not just this one. It's quite amusing actually, sorta like two or more male animals duking it out for the one female.


----------



## Casie (Sep 17, 2007)

LMFAO You guys are funny! Thanks!


----------



## spanky (Sep 17, 2007)

Howdy


----------



## patrickv (Sep 17, 2007)

i juts can't believe you guys running after a hot chick like this !!!
damn it for once leave this girl alone !!


----------



## Ambushed (Sep 17, 2007)

patrickv said:


> i juts can't believe you guys running after a hot chick like this !!!
> damn it for once leave this girl alone !!



don't scare her off with your ugliness now dear


----------



## patrickv (Sep 17, 2007)

Ambushed said:


> don't scare her off with your ugliness now dear



what the hell are you talking about ? its up to her to stay or go, if she needs help or not ,neither you or I , can make her leave. duh uh


----------



## Archangel (Sep 17, 2007)

skidude said:


> I'd bet $100 if this thread was started by a guy it wouldn't last past the first page. It's funny to see the reaction of people when a girl joins up.



Couldn't agree more 

well, welcome


----------



## Casie (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys crack me up. Don't worry no one is going to scare me off. I don't think that is. hehe! Thank you for being so friendly!


----------



## patrickv (Sep 18, 2007)

Casie said:


> Don't worry no one is going to scare me off. I don't think that is. hehe! Thank you for being so friendly!



see i told you guys, we can say whatever we please but its her idea to leave or not so she's here to stay


----------



## Casie (Sep 18, 2007)

I think you all need to get outside more. Fresh air can do the mind wonders!


----------



## Punk (Sep 18, 2007)

Casie said:


> I think you all need to get outside more. Fresh air can do the mind wonders!



I will add that some of you guys need to talk to a girl ASAP


----------



## diduknowthat (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi! Make sure you cast your vote in the male/female poll  Hopefully you'll be the 13th girl who's dropped by .


----------



## patrickv (Sep 19, 2007)

diduknowthat said:


> Hi! Make sure you cast your vote in the male/female poll  Hopefully you'll be the 13th girl who's dropped by .



haha, wow, i didn't know you even had a male/female thread !!


----------



## Punk (Sep 19, 2007)

patrickv said:


> haha, wow, i didn't know you even had a male/female thread !!



Me neither, I just gave my vote today


----------



## Ben (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome Casie  Since you asked, be sure to check out the Myspace thread in the off topic section. And mentioned above, Welcome thread and Rules.

Er...

www.myspace.com/unauthorized_user


----------



## Jabes (Sep 19, 2007)

I didn't know there was that thread either I'll have to check wat I am


----------



## diduknowthat (Sep 19, 2007)

patrickv said:


> haha, wow, i didn't know you even had a male/female thread !!





webbenji said:


> Me neither, I just gave my vote today





Jabes said:


> I didn't know there was that thread either I'll have to check wat I am



Ahah yeah, I made it back in 2005 and it stuck around for a while. Hopefully it  makes another come back and collects a few more votes.



Halian said:


> Welcome Casie  Since you asked, be sure to check out the Myspace thread in the off topic section. And mentioned above, Welcome thread and Rules.
> 
> Er...
> 
> www.myspace.com/unauthorized_user



I like how you snuck in your myspace at the end


----------



## Casie (Sep 20, 2007)

Halian said:


> Welcome Casie  Since you asked, be sure to check out the Myspace thread in the off topic section. And mentioned above, Welcome thread and Rules.
> 
> Er...
> 
> www.myspace.com/unauthorized_user



Okay I guess I'll put myself out there. www.myspace.com/noladevil

And btw I voted!!  Lucky number 13


----------



## epidemik (Sep 20, 2007)

gee wish i was a girl...
i think only 1 maybe 2 people replied to my "Hello" post...lol


Welcome.


----------



## Jabes (Sep 20, 2007)

epidemik said:


> gee wish i was a girl...
> i think only 1 maybe 2 people replied to my "Hello" post...lol
> 
> 
> Welcome.



lol


----------



## Ben (Sep 20, 2007)

diduknowthat said:


> Ahah yeah, I made it back in 2005 and it stuck around for a while. Hopefully it  makes another come back and collects a few more votes.
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you snuck in your myspace at the end



Yes, yes, I'm a sneaky one


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 21, 2007)

> but I can never rememeber which way to merge them and last time i messed it up.


lol, same thing happened to me ..Bahh!

And .. welcome Cassie


----------



## Casie (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you! You all have been very "nice". lol jk


----------



## skidude (Sep 22, 2007)

lmao this is still going?


----------

